# Hemangioma question



## TWILL11 (Mar 13, 2012)

What is the correct code for destruction of a hemangioma (cryosurgery not laser)?  Thank you


----------



## sramu (Mar 15, 2012)

Hemangioma question 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

What is the correct code for destruction of a hemangioma (cryosurgery not laser)? Thank you .


Where is the site of hemangioma?


----------



## sjsantjer (Mar 15, 2012)

We use 17110 and 17111.  We subscribe to a dermatology newsletter and one of the articles states:

These codes should be selected only to bill for benign lesions treated by destruction. Benign lesions include but are not limited to:
a. Verruca vulgaris
b. Verruca plantaris
c. Flat warts
d. Molluscum contagiosum
e. Symptomatic seborrheic keratosis
f. Lentigines (if medically necessary)
g. Telangiectasia (if medically necessary)
h. Cherry hemangioma (if medically necessary)
i. Milia (if extracted, see CPT code 10040)

It goes on to state:
Medical necessity and documentation Carriers may vary in their requirements for
payment for destruction or removal of benign lesions. When required per carrier policy (check the Benign Skin Lesion Removal Policy), be sure to support the medical necessity of treating benign lesions such as seborrheic keratosis, warts, etc. The medical record must show the lesion(s) was symptomatic in order for the treatment to be charged to an insurance company.

Documentation may be substantiated for the non-cosmetic treatment of benign lesions by documenting that at least one of the below symptoms are present:
a. Inflamed
b. Bleeding
c. Clinically suspicious for malignancy
d. Painful
e. The statement “Irritated skin lesion” is not sufficient justification for lesion removal
when used solely to reference a patient's complaint or a physician's physical findings.

Hope this helps.


----------



## TWILL11 (Mar 15, 2012)

Thank you for your help.

It was located on the anterior chest wall.


----------



## TWILL11 (Mar 15, 2012)

In the description of 17110-17111, it states destruction of benign lesions other than skin tags or cutaneous vascular proliferative lesions.  Doesn't this mean hemangiomas are excluded?


----------



## sjsantjer (Mar 15, 2012)

Depends, since you did cryosurgery I assumed it was a cherry hemangioma. If so, I have a section from my AAD coding manual talking about the difference between cherry hemangiomas, and vascular proliferative lesions. Let me know and I can get you a copy.


----------



## TWILL11 (Mar 16, 2012)

I would love a copy.  Can you email the information?  If so, please email it to tonya.williams@sr-ahec.org.  Thank you so much for your help!!


----------



## jam7007 (Feb 7, 2019)

I know this is an old thread but I was wondering if I can get copy of this reference as well? Please let me know so I can provide you with my email. Thank you.


----------

